# Elevated IGA from Celiac Disease Test. I do not have Celiac Disease…



## needspractice (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I have a curious question. What essentially is Elevated IGA? I have look all around google and there is not much information on it. 

Let me tell you my story…

I went to an Endocrinologist to check on my testosterone because I am 33. I told him I was feeling okay maybe not the best so he did complete blood work on me. I did tell him that my Father was recently diagnosed with Celiac Disease so he went ahead and ran that as well.

Long story short … the endocrinologist said that everything was perfect on me except that my IGA was elevated. His nurse at first gave me a call and said that this is probably no big deal and he just wants me to see a specialist. I was not understanding her so she just had the Doctor call me. He said that he had no idea what this mean and that “I would just not ignore it” kind of hinting that this could be a big deal.

So then he refers me to a hematologist. I am like sure okay, and then I call the office and it is like, hello thanks for calling the Cancer Center … I was like what??? I have cancer now? 

So then the next day I went to my Primary Doctor and he did a blood test on me little under a year ago also test for Celiac Disease. I did not have those results but I got them today. They showed that I had elevated IGA and he didn’t even bother telling me about it. He was like it didn’t excite me; I guess meaning no big deal. He said IGA is such a basic protein to the system that it is just not that important. Only when levels are low is when people start getting concerned. His blood test just like the last blood test came back perfectly fine, literally everything else, the last blood work was like 1500 bucks, they must have had a field day checking on that IGA levels or something.

I guess the Endocrinologist was wondering how someone would have elevated IGA and not have Celiac. He did confess that he had no idea what this meant and wanted me to see a specialist. It is just the way he told me that it sounded important and that he scared me a little bit. Also the fact that when you call the Hematologist they answer the phone Cancer line how may I help you…

Anxiety. I think I really have anxiety I think. My doctor just prescribed me Lexapro. I have been acting such like a Hypochondriac and have been having multiple high level stressors in my life like going back to college, moving, marriage, in-laws, and not working. 

I could have sworn I read somewhere that high IGA could be caused by Anxiety and or allergies to which I have both to where I am living at the moment. I have a lot of anxiety and there are dogs and cats where I live and when I touch one I break out in hives. Also my skin seems to be a lot more sensitive than it used to be like when I work out at the gym and sometimes I will get marks on where I press too hard on stuff. Like one time I was bent pressing and got a couple of bruises on my back that went away, and recently I just did calves raises and had some heavy weight on my shoulders have very slight red line bruise so small doesn’t seem like a big deal but just doesn’t seem like this use to ever happen before. 

My Doctor says that I cannot lower my IGA. What if my IGA gets to like 5000 or something? My Doctor did have a very good point. He said blood test values are like a bell curve and that sometimes there can be outliers. I am currently in school and taking statistics so this makes perfect sense to me. He said that your body is just different in this area and this what makes you, you. If it was something low or critical we would take action. 

I guess what he is saying is that this outlier is a non-essential concern. 

Here are my results below…

Results 05/2013

Solstats

Result		Range

IgA = 682 	68-379		 

tTG IgA 	= 8.3	<20	
tTG IgG = 6.5	<20
Endomysial = Negative 

Results 04/2014

LabCorp

Result 		Range

IgA = 710	91-414	

tTG IgA 	= 0-3	<2
tTG IgG = 0-5	<2
Endomysial = Negative 

Questions: 

What is IGA?

What does it mean to have High Levels of IGA?

What is the worst case scenario of High Levels of IGA?

How do I lower my IGA? 

Is this a precursor of Cancer or anything like that? Or is this simply an outlier like the Doctor says and is absolutely nothing to worry about?

Help:

My main point is that I am going to my follow up visit in a week to the Hematologist and I know what is going to happen. He is going to say everything is absolutely fine. We ran a ton of blood work, not sure why that test was done, but have a nice day. And give me a look of why am I even here. 

I do not want to leave still not knowing exactly what this is, and that is why I posted this topic here. I was hoping someone out there could elaborate on this so I can know that this is not a big deal. Is there anything I can do? Should I be watching out for anything? You know. So please if you can help me out and sooth my Anxiety that would be great. Thank you so much for reading and have a wonderful day.

Thank You!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 5, 2014)

I didn't even make it past the first two sentences -

Go kill yourself


----------



## MattG (Apr 5, 2014)

^   Lmao! Seriously couldnt stop laughing for at least 30 seconds


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

Last warning. Keep making this post under both your nonsense threads and u can leave.
This isnt Dr oz or oprah or dr phil or needspractices game show.. thks .


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 7, 2014)

This is bizarre


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 7, 2014)

At first we were all about helping this guy but he keeps posting this nonsense multiple times in different threads. I think you need some more practice before you continue to lash out against the same people who in the beginning tried helping u out.


----------



## Astrongtower (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone have any new information on high level of IGA when everything else is perfectly normal?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

Astrongtower said:


> Anyone have any new information on high level of IGA when everything else is perfectly normal?



Come on needspractice! Drop it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

This is getting ridiculous. New name after being banned come on man.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2014)

Ill call his wife and have her square him up..

Phoe whats your avatar. ?:sAng_explosive::thumbsup:


----------



## casuallythere (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I’m back and I’m still here. However, I have some questions. 

My Doctor said I was on the borderline now. So I pressed him harder and asked him what did he mean and he said since I am on the max level of 20 on my Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA that I should go Gluten Free now. As all of you know this is a big life changing thing. No more bread, pizza, sub way sandwiches, pasty, Italian food, etc. etc. The list goes on forever. I know I can make adjustments and I am prepared to, however I want to make sure I am reading all this correctly. 

I am just still unsure if I will have celiac or have it now just the precursor, or do I just have an insensitivity to gluten. Keep it light but I can manage it. 

I am little confused. 

Do I go gluten free because I will get Celiac Disease if I don’t? 

Questions…

1-Do I have Celiac Disease or not? 
2-If I don’t, does it looking like I am getting it?
3-What should I do?
4-Can you be in between it? Meaning can I be sensitive to gluten but yet eat it a little bit in moderation? 
5-If I went 1 year off gluten, repaired my bloodwork numbers, and had little bits of bread here and there with gluten would I be okay? 
6-My dad had celiac or thinks that he does, he never officially did the biopsy, however, he had lying on the floor pain to where he wanted to kill himself. Now that he is gluten free he never has that pain again. I have never experienced anything close to this. Will I? 
7-Am I missing anything else from these results, does high iga or Ab, iga mean anything else with no other symptoms? 

Note:

I have ibs out bursts, low intestine problems for sure off and on. Headaches sometimes. I am thinking that if I go off gluten anyway I am probably going to feel 1000 percent better. So I am thinking about trying it anyway, however its not the end of the world and I could keep eating loads of gluten, if everything stayed the same. However, if this blood work looks like I am heading for a on the floor screaming in pain session later in life, I mine as well take care of it now. 

All my other full comp labs came back normal besides my slightly high bad cholesterol. 

PLEASE HELP ME BECAUSE I AM SO CONFUSED. ANYTHING YOU CAN DO WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. PLEASE SEE ALL MY RESULTS BELOW RELATING TO CELIAC. 

History of results: 

2011

HDL Cholesterol = 32 L

Should be >39

2013

IgA = 682 H / Should be 68 - 379

Endo = Negative

tTg Ab, IgA = 8.3 / Should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgG = 9.2 / should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA = 10.0 / should be <20

tTG Ab, IgG = 6.5 / Should be <20

2014

IgA = 608 / Should be 68 - 379

Endo = Negative

tTg Ab, IgA = 11.9 / Should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgG = 9.7 / should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA = 12.1 / should be <20

tTG Ab, IgG = 10.1 / Should be <20

2014 – Different Test

CCP Antibodies IgG/IgA = 12 / should be 0 – 19 

2014 – Different Test

Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum = 710 / should be 91 – 414

2014 – Different Test

Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum = 721 / should be 91 – 414

Immunoglobulin M, Qn, Serum = 271 / should be 40 - 230

2014 – Different Test [Later in the year]

Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum = 753 / should be 91 – 441

Immunoglobulin M, Qn, Serum = 270 / should be 40 – 230

2017

Immunoglobulin A = 690 / should be 68 – 379

Endomysial Screen = Negative

tTG Ab, IgA = 2 / should be <4

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgG = 2 / should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA = 20 / should be <20

tTG Ab, IgG = 1 / should be <6

Cholesterol = 123 / should be 125 – 200

HDL Cholesterol = 29 / should be >40


----------



## Sully (Jan 7, 2017)

You are seriously not smart. After being banned, you just advertised that you're back under a new screen name and continue asking us questions that no one here is qualified to answer. You didn't get any answers 2 years ago, why do you think now is going to be any different? The word dense doesn't adequately describe your actions. 

Go to the doctor and ask him your questions. If you don't get the answers you're looking for, FIND ANOTHER DOCTOR!!!! And in the future, make a concerted effort to be less stupid. Hopefully you won't come back after you get banned again.


----------

